# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Nieuwe diabetespil verdubbelt kans hartfalen - Artikel

## Leontien

*'Nieuwe diabetes-pil verdubbelt kans hartfalen'*

Het diabetesmedicijn Muraglitazar (merknaam Pargluva) is bedoeld voor patiënten die lijden aan diabetes van het type twee, de meest voorkomende vorm van suikerziekte.

,,Tien op de duizend patiënten zou overlijden, een hartaanval of een beroerte krijgen'', aldus hoofdonderzoeker Steven Nissen. Dit betekent dat het medicijn volgens hem een ,,catastrofe'' zou kunnen betekenen voor de volksgezondheid.

Bron: http://www.planet.nl/planet/show/id=...1063/sc=eb829c

----------

